# Changes at the Cebu West Martial Arts Club



## Cebu West (Jul 1, 2009)

I would like to let everyone know that there will be some changes at the Cebu West Martial Arts Club.
After eight years as founder and head instructor of the club, I will be moving out of the Philadelphia area to the Northeastern part of Massachusetts.
I am relocating there this month and I will be starting a new chapter of Cebu West as soon as I get settled. The Philly club will continue to train under Stephanie Heminger who has been with me for many years. I have several people waiting for my arrival and the start of training with the new club, so I hope to hit the ground running.
If anyone is interested in training with the new club or know of anyone looking to train in Arnis in that area, let me know.
 All contact info can be found at www.cebuwest.com

PG Sal Todaro
Cebu West - WMAA


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck, dude!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck both to you and Stephanie!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## elementsarnis (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi! Anyone know if Guru Todaro has made his move to New England yet? I'm very interested in training with him but can't find him. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2009)

Talked to Sal at the Buffalo Expo, he's getting situated in NE and has some good things in motion.  Try dropping him a note here and through his website.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2009)

He's great! I hope you can connect with him!


----------



## grimfang (Nov 1, 2009)

As soon as we can arrange it, I'll take a trip out to visit. Hopefully we can arrange something before the weather gets too bad. I'm in the area, so its not going to be a very long drive for me.


----------



## dbell (Nov 1, 2009)

Good Luck!  May your club grow and grow!!


----------

